# nissan altima 07 rattle



## jasonmartinez (Mar 23, 2013)

so there's this rattle that starts when my car is fully stopped and in occasions like on the video on parked, it's like a rattling noise, i don't know what it is. if anyone knows or has had this i'd appreciate the help, the link to video is down below.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for loose heat shields around the exhaust manifold and exhaust pipe.


----------



## panbacca (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like when my cabin air blower motor had some debris stuck inside of it.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Might help if you could get out of the car while it's rattling and try to locate the area that it seems to be coming from. It's a bit hard to distinguish the type of rattle (metal, plastic, whatever) from the video.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*97 Altima pinging*

I just had a distriubutor put in last week. The engine pined before the replacement distributor. I put one in back in 2008. 100,000 miles later it went again. I timed the engine at 20o BTDC. I recently found out that you need to now disconntect the TPS. I did not do that!!
Is my timimg too far advanced now & could I set back a few degrees w/o disconeccting the TPS. I do not want to throw a code & have to deal with a check engine light.
Could someone please assit me here?
Thanks!


----------

